# Spectra Trolling Question



## MM (Nov 11, 2007)

I have my trolling reels filled with Jerry Brown 80 hollowcore and a 100 yard mono topshot. Obviously a blue or wahoo can make a smoking fast run and take lots of line quickly. In order to avoid spectra line burns on your fingers from a fish making a fast run, do you wear some sort of a glove on your left hand? If so, what kind? 

thanks


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

A couple years back, I sent off to 80s to get spooled with JBHS80 and was shocked when I got the bill.



What reels are you using these on? I think mine were $450 each for line.



Anyway, I only have 2 with hollow spectra and put Dacron on the others. Why do you want to touch your line while it's being pulled? Heat will hurt the spectra.


----------



## MM (Nov 11, 2007)

Basil Pappas at BHP Tackle filled each Tiagra 30wlrs with the spectra. I was thinking of something to cover your thumb up for when a fish takes off while your thumb is levelwinding the line.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

To answer the question directly. That is a very good choice in line, especially if you are in a fighting chair in a "BIG" boat. Just don't touch the line at all when it is dumping and back the drag off as it is emptying. Good luck.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Where kevlar or leather fingered gloves when fighting a big fish with braid. There are many good gloves out there to choose from but my favorite are the bluefever shortpump LR's. You can get these at just about any shop that specializes in offshore fishing. I've been fishing with spectrabraid for about 12 years and now I won't go without gloves.


----------



## MM (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Trigger, that's what I was looking for.


----------



## Daydreamin (Jun 20, 2008)

Tunapopper,

I assume you handle fish with those same gloves. I was wondering how they work as far as handling a bill on a sailfish at the side of the boat. Do you have enough protection with the short fingers?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I do handle fish with them but I will say that with the short fingers the bill of a marlin will still eat up your fingertips. If your going to bill a fish I would still use a full fingered glove. You can get some really awesome full kevlar work gloves from most building supply shops that work great for both fighting a fish and handling it next to the boat.


----------

